# DTG Parchment papers etc UK



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Rather than spending what I see as a fortune on DTG pre treat & Ink drying papers ... what is a shop roll bought baking alternative in the UK ... 

Im getting a little confused with which to buy and use as which have silicon etc ...

Or is it as cheap just to order via ink suppliers

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I use double sided silicon baking paper.


----------



## DTG Europe (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi SaintsDesigns

Go to Tesco and buy a roll of cheap brown baking paper, make sure you wash test the result first before doing any production runs.

regards
Gareth


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Some brown papers discolor white shirts so be carefull with that.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

DTG Europe said:


> Hi SaintsDesigns
> 
> Go to Tesco and buy a roll of cheap brown baking paper, make sure you wash test the result first before doing any production runs.
> 
> ...


That will not be cheaper than buying packs of 500 or 1000 of tried and tested silicone paper.

The brown stuff can stain shirts and leave fibres on the ink when curing. The cheap Tescos stuff is not silicone, it is quinlan and refered to as siliconised !

£2.25 for 5 metres but only 30cm wide is not really big enough for a full width DTG print.

That works out at more than the 15p for a sheet of commercial silicone paper 40cm x 60cm which can be cut for smaller prints.

Buy Baking Parchment from our Glass & Ceramic Ovenware range - Tesco.com

It is a cost that seems like it should be less I agree.


----------

